# Horn Hook Couplers



## PumpkinMan (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi,
I recently got these old model trains from a friend, and they came with horn hook couplers. Ive never used model trains and want to know how to couple these. Ive realised after reading a little, that you're supposed to just replace them. However, I would rather not have to buy something new. I only want to know how to deal with these. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Push the cars together. If they aren't broken, the cars should couple.


----------



## PumpkinMan (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh, so thats how they work. Its that simple. I just thought they would get tighter and not come apart so easily. Now I see why everyones saying you should buy the other newer couplers. Thanks


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If all your equipment has these couplers, they actually work perfectly fine. They just don't look very realistic or anything like a real train coupler.

If you have a mix of equipment with the old "horn hooks" and "knuckle" couplers, they are not compatible with each other.


----------



## trenes115 (Dec 9, 2011)

Making an adapter car with a horn-hook coupler on one end and a knuckle (Kadee) coupler on the other can serve as a budget solution for running both styles of couplers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're not "supposed" to replace the couplers. Most of do that because of the more realistic appearance and greater reliability of the so-called "knuckle" couplers, but if you have all hook-horn (or an adapter car), they should work fine. If they're coming apart, some of them may be at the wrong height. Make sure they are in vertical alignment, and that there is very little play in the vertical direction.

If you decide to replace them (and I recommend doing so), be aware that all knuckle couplers are not created equal. Ones made by Kadee and Walthers are metal, and very tough, almost indestructible. Put one of those on, and you probably won't have to do it again, ever. Other brands are plastic, and will eventually bend and / or break.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

if, IF you plan to remain with old analog DC trains with no sound you'll be fine. 
But if you decide later on to go DCC and want locos with sound, very few if any DCC locos come with horn hook couplers. Nearly, if not all, DCC equipment come with realistic knuckle couplers..


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

telltale said:


> if, IF you plan to remain with old analog DC trains with no sound you'll be fine.
> But if you decide later on to go DCC and want locos with sound, very few if any DCC locos come with horn hook couplers. Nearly, if not all, DCC equipment come with realistic knuckle couplers..


That's not really a "DCC trains" feature, that's a "any modern model produced in the last 15 years" feature. DC or DCC equipped.


----------



## tntwolt (Sep 3, 2020)

trenes115 said:


> Making an adapter car with a horn-hook coupler on one end and a knuckle (Kadee) coupler on the other can serve as a budget solution for running both styles of couplers.


i made one of these "adapter" cars, switching trucks, in N scale it`s nearly impossible to switch couplers. now i find on grades the hooks tend to uncouple and i have nothing over 2% grade.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The name/word to remember in HO couplers is:
*Kadee.*

Not really much more to say beyond that.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

trenes115 said:


> Making an adapter car with a horn-hook coupler on one end and a knuckle (Kadee) coupler on the other can serve as a budget solution for running both styles of couplers.


I have several locomotives with a different coupler on each end depending upon which train it might be pulling that session. Nothing is standardized on my railroad, but there are certain locomotives that can pull certain trains and no other just for realism's sake.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

telltale said:


> if, IF you plan to remain with old analog DC trains with no sound you'll be fine.
> But if you decide later on to go DCC and want locos with sound, very few if any DCC locos come with horn hook couplers. Nearly, if not all, DCC equipment come with realistic knuckle couplers..


Actually, there is nothing stopping anyone from converting those DCC locomotives to horn hooks.....why anyone would is beyond me, but it could be done if one wanted to.....


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Actually, there is nothing stopping anyone from converting those DCC locomotives to horn hooks.....why anyone would is beyond me, but it could be done if one wanted to.....


I know of at least one person that does.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm willing to bet if you need replacement horn hook couplers, a trip to an older hobby shop would probably get you some for free.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have more horn hooks than my local train store.....and I’ll never use them again, so if anyone needs some free horn hooks......


----------

